# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वज़न बढ़ाना >  क्या कैलोरी कटौती से बढ़ सकता हैं वजन

## Krishna

यह तो आप जातने ही हैं कि वजन कम करने के लिए आपको आहार और व्*यायाम के सही संतुलन की जरूरत होती है। और ऐसे में अगर कोई आपसे यह कहे कि आप कैलोरी का सेवन कम करने से आपका वजन बढ़ सकता है, तो आप हैरान तो जरूर होंगे। हालांकि वजन घटना और बढ़ना काफी चीजों पर निर्भर करता है। वजन बढ़ने के पीछे कई चीजें एक साथ काम करती हैं। संभव है कि आप कैलोरी में कटौती करें और उसके बाद भी आपका वजन बढ़ता रहे। इसके लिए ये कारक उत्तरदायी हो सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*र्याप्*त कैलोरी*वजन कम करने की चाह में अपने कैलोरी सेवन को अत्*यधिक कम करने की जरूरत नहीं। अगर आप कैलोरी का सेवन बहुत कम कर देते हैं, तो आपका शरीर 'उपवास' मोड पर चला जाता है। इस परिस्थिति में पहुंचने के लिए आपको सचमुच बिल्*कुल भूखे रहने की जरूरत नहीं होती। लेकिन, आप अगर अपनी जरूरत की कैलोरी का आधा भी सेवन करते हैं, तो भी आपको इस मोड पर पहुंच सकते हैं। आपको इस परिस्थिति में आने से खुद को बचाना चाहिए। इससे आपका मेटाबॉलिज्*म कम हो जाता है। इन हालात में वह आपके द्वारा ली जाने वाली कैलोरीज को बर्न करने के स्*थान पर संचित करने लगता है।

----------


## Krishna

*मांसपेशी निर्माण*अगर आप मांसेपेशी निर्माण के लिए व्*यायाम कर रहे हैं, तो बहुत संभव है कि आपका वजन बढ़ने लगे। मांसपेशियों में काफी वसा होती है और आपका व्*यायाम करना नयी मांसपेशियों का निर्माण करता है, जिससे आपका वजन बढ़ सकता है। अगर आप सिर्फ वेट ट्रेनिंग कार्यक्रम कर रहे हैं, तो भी आपका वजन बढ़ सकता है। इससे बचने के लिए जरूरी है कि आप इसके साथ-साथ एरोबिक्*स व्*यायाम भी करें, जिससे आप अधिक मात्रा में फैट बर्न कर सकें।

----------


## Krishna

*सही चुनें भोजन*हालांकि, सभी प्रकार की कैलोरीज को समान ही माना जाता है, लेकिन यह बात पूरी तरह से सही नहीं है। आप कैसे और किस प्रकार का भोजन कर रहे हैं यह बात काफी मायने रखती है। उदाहरण के लिए, एक बार के फास्*ट फूड में 1300 कैलोरीज का सेवन करते हैं और उसके अलावा सारा दिन कुछ और नहीं खाते, तो भी आप इतनी ही कैलोरीज के फल, सब्*जी और लीन मीट खाने की अपेक्षा अधिक वजन बढ़ा लेंगे। ऐसे आहार जिनमें सोडियम की मात्रा अधिक होती है वे शरीर में पानी धारण करने की शक्ति को बढ़ा सकते हैं, जिससे आपके शरीर का वजन बढ़ सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*दवायें*कई दवायें भी वजन बढ़ने का कारण हो सकती हैं। ऐसे में आपके लिए वजन कम करना काफी मुश्किल हो सकता है। जानकार मानते हैं कि कुछ दवायें तो आपका वजन करीब 45 किलो तक बढ़ा सकती हैं। गर्भनिरोधक गोलियों जैसी कुछ ऐसी दवायें जो जल प्रतिधारण और वजन बढ़ाने का काम करती हैं। इसके अलावा कॉस्*टीकोस्*टेरॉयड और एंटीडिप्रिसेंट्स दवायें भी आपके शरीर में वसा की मात्रा बढ़ा सकती हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*सावधानियां*अपने आहार और खानपान का पूरा हिसाब रखें। देखें कि आप जो खा रहे हैं कहीं उसमें आपकी सोच से अधिक कैलोरीज तो नहीं। जानकार मानते हैं कि रेस्*तरां में मिलने वाला भोजन आपकी उम्*मीद से ज्*यादा कैलोरी युक्*त होता है, जिससे आपका वजन बढ़ सकता है। यह शोध में यह बात सामने आयी थी कि एक बड़े हैम्*बर्गर और फ्रेंच फाईज में 777 कैलोरीज होने की बात मानी जाती हैं, लेकिन वास्*तव में यह मात्रा 1240 कैलोरीज होती है। इसके साथ ही सॉफ्ट ड्रिंक्*स और कॉफी भी आसानी से आपके रोज के चार्ट में सैकड़ों कैलोरी जोड़ सकती हैं।

----------

